

2.2M BMW's vulnerable to being hacked [pdf] - dutchbrit
http://www.fiaregion1.com/download/news/bmw-security-loopholes.pdf

======
dutchbrit
The TLDR;

The cars use a closed network, but still can get hacked. The leak would allow
thieves to unlock the doors, read emails, track locations and access collected
data without leaving any trace.

